# 12 week old goats with diarrhea



## abuck (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello!  

I am new to the forum, and a new goat owner.  We adopted two Guernsey goats and after three days, thy both developed diarrhea (first it was dog poop-like, then more liquidy).  We do let them graze, which is different from the dry lots they were born in, so I thought this was a result of the diet change.  The diarrhea is greenish brown.  No blood in it.  And the goats are eating, drinking and as playful as ever.  I am concerned about coccidia, but the goats don't seem ill except for the diarrhea.  I also read that dietary issues should clear up in a day, and we are on day three of messy poops.  

We put baking soda out and they both partake in that.  I am going to start a mineral supplement today, as well as an electrolyte supplement.  Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 11, 2016)

You need to get a fecal NOW. They are at the prime age for cocci, if this is cocci you won't have much time left. 

They are at the prime for a cocci bloom. It has been a rough year for many when it comes to cocci. 

I hate doing this, but if you cant get a fecal run NOW I would start treating them for it. This is not ideal though. It is best to have a fecal run first. 

Has the breeder had them on a cocci preventative?


----------



## abuck (Jul 11, 2016)

I just spoke with woman who we got the goats from and she said she had a coccidia outbreak last Thursday at her farm, so this is most surely coccidia.  I am treating with Corid, Imodium, and Pearl probiotics per her instruction.  Very scary, but I'm glad we're taking action now.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 11, 2016)

Have they had good success with corid? Its not my first choice, but its better then nothing! 

When did you bring them home?

Glad the breeder is walking you thru it! How come she doesn't have them on probiotics labeled for goats?

You aren't using Immodium AD are you? I would NOT use this in 12 week old kids!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 11, 2016)

This was on your other thread but I'm putting it here as well


Goat Whisperer said:


> It would still be good to have a fecal run. Especially after treatment, you want to be sure their count is down. Sometimes it can take several treatments. I don't know the protocol for corid, but with Di-methox & baycox I would still treat them 10 days later. Possible again 10 days after that depending in the fecal.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 11, 2016)

WOW!!!! Imodium? Never would I use that on a goat. I am sure your breeder does but again I WOULD NEVER use that on a goat. It can stop the rumen for functioning. 

If you are treating the cocci the scours won't really hurt them as long as they are not dehydrated.  

If you can get Dimethox 40% for cocci it will be better than the Corid. But Corid should work in a pinch. The Dimethox is given orally 1 cc /5 lbs. first day 1 cc /10 lbs. next 5 days. 

Would love to see pictures of your goats. And what is the udder malformation?  Could you breed and milk if you wanted to?


----------



## abuck (Jul 12, 2016)

I've attached a picture of the goats.  Gudron and Hildur.  I believe I could kid them and milk them if I wanted, but that is a commitment I'm not quite willing to make (I'm in grad school, starting a career soon (hopefully)).  The abnormality in the udder is that one of the milk squirters is short and aiming the wrong way.  To be honest, I'm not really sure what a normal udder looks like in the first place.  They seem like normal happy goats to me.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 12, 2016)

They are so pretty and such a rare breed in the US.  The "milk squirters" are called teats  and yes, they should be the same size and they should point downwards and be placed so that there is little contact between the teat and the inside of the rear legs. But it doesn't sound like the abnormality on yours would stop them from raising kids but they might be a little harder to milk.  You have lots of time to decide and we are enablers to the max.  

Are the scours getting better?


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 12, 2016)

Goat enablers here?   PSHAW! Say it isn't true!


----------



## abuck (Jul 12, 2016)

My neighbor studied cheese-making in France and makes AMAZING goat cheese.  I would love to be doing that with milk from my goats, but it seems like a big undertaking.  Baby steps. 
Hopefully I'm not speaking too soon, but the scours seem to be subsiding.  Goat butts are looking less dirty.  I've been washing them a few times a day, and usually they look dirty minutes after the wash.  Now they seem to be staying clean longer.  If things haven't noticeably improved by tomorrow, I'm going to run a fecal over to the vet.

edit:  about the goats.  They are sweet and as gently as can be.  Such a cute breed.


----------



## Ponker (Jul 12, 2016)

OMG Guernsey goats! How beautiful.

Hope the cocci is disappearing.

PS - I like your fence and gate.


----------



## abuck (Jul 17, 2016)

OK, update!  Goat berries are back!  Gudron recovered in 3 days and it took Hildur 6 days.  They both had probiotics every day, LOTS of electrolytes (I'm calling it Goaterade), and I cleaned butts many times and cleaned out the poopy straw in their house many times as well.  
I am so glad things are back to normal.  I'll be doing a preventative treatment in 2 weeks and hopefully that will keep further scours at bay.  
Thanks for being such a supportive and helpful message board.  I feel like having to deal with this really made me aware of goat details.  Probably a good thing for the future.  

Ponker:  A local fence company installed the Redline goat fence and gate (I built the shelter and climbing structure, btu 300 feet of goat fence is where I draw the line).  Gudron got her head stuck in the space between the gate and fence on day 3.  She seems pretty smart, so I doubt it will happen again.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 17, 2016)

abuck said:


> Gudron got her head stuck in the space between the gate and fence on day 3. She seems pretty smart, so I doubt it will happen again.



Don't bet on that, goats like to repeat things many many times. 

Glad everyone is back to normal.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 17, 2016)

Glad to hear that the little ones are all back to normal. As for the goat head stuck and being smart... That was merely a test run to time your response. Have to have a baseline established from which to work when getting stuck in the future.


----------



## abuck (Jul 18, 2016)

Complete disclosure, Gudron got her head stuck in the feeder first, and then in the gate.  So yes, this seems to prove what you're saying.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh wow...i so want some GG but they are far far out of my price range here. I have not been able to find any in michigan i found some in neighboring states for $200-500 for %GG but yeah thats not happening lol.


----------

